# laptop between 35000-40000?



## evewin89 (Jul 23, 2008)

have 2 buy a laptop between 35000-40000. plz suggest me.
i m thinking to buy DELL 1525 series


----------



## Ecko (Jul 23, 2008)

Try Acer 2 
Its also gud


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 23, 2008)

Go for Dell 1525


----------



## gopz (Jul 23, 2008)

For your budget, try Acer 4920. Real VFM.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2008)

Did you check the new Dell Studio lineup?? Not sure if you can get it for 40k, but it you can, go for it 

@gopz, is 4920 available in India and if yes, for howmuch?


----------



## evewin89 (Jul 23, 2008)

gopz said:


> For your budget, try Acer 4920. Real VFM.


can u plz giv me itz specifications


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2008)

Acer Aspire 4920 WXMi Gemstone 



Processor - Intel Core2 Duo T7300 (2.0GHz,4MB L2,800MHz)

Chipset - Intel Mobile GM965 Chipset

Memory - 1 GB DDR2 667MHz

HardDrive - 160GB SATA Hard Disk Drive @5400rpm

Optical Drive - 8X DVD-RW SuperMulti Double layer drive

Graphics - Integrated 3D graphics controller with GM950

Operating System - Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium

Feauters - 56k Fax Modem,10/100/1000 Ethernet,4 USB 2.0 ports,integrated 5-in-1 card reader,S-video TV Out port,Consumer IR port,IEEE1394,Intel 3945ABG 802.11 a/b/g Wireless LAN

Warranty - 1 year warranty

In some parts, you get HD2400XT as GPU.


----------



## evewin89 (Jul 23, 2008)

i also want 2 kno the Built-in quality of dell as compared 2 compaq,acer or any other brand in its class.



desiibond said:


> Acer Aspire 4920 WXMi Gemstone
> 
> thankz 4 the specification but i want 2 kno which is better?
> dell 1525 series
> ...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2008)

ACER laptops always have better VFM but when it comes to sheer performance, it's Dell that is ahead.

If you can get Acer laptop with HD3450 or HD2400 for same price as Dell 1525, go for Acer.


----------



## evewin89 (Jul 23, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ACER laptops always have better VFM but when it comes to sheer performance, it's Dell that is ahead.
> 
> If you can get Acer laptop with HD3450 or HD2400 for same price as Dell 1525, go for Acer.


kk i m going 2 a acer shop 2 check out the prices, will inform u the prices later. thanks 4 ur comment.

i forgot 2 mention is it possible  2 watch TATA SKY on my laptop. if yes then which TV-tunner card i hav 2 buy?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ Absolutely have no idea about that.

tata sky + USB tv tuner card that accepts RCA video connector might work


----------



## evewin89 (Jul 23, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Absolutely have no idea about that.
> 
> tata sky + USB tv tuner card that accepts RCA video connector might work


i also thinks the same but wen i asked abt. this 2 the shopkeeper,he  said it'll work fi9.

*Dell 1525 laptop (e-value code-R540605)*
Intel C2D (T 5750)
Win vista home premium
3GB 667MHz 
250GB HDD 5400 rpm
15.4 WXGA TFT display
*Price - 39900 (I saw this price in a dell catalog)*

*Dell 1525 laptop (e-value code-R560601)*
Intel C2D (T 5750)
No os
2GB 667MHz 
250GB HDD 5400 rpm
15.4 widescreen WXGA
*Price – 39900 + (900 extra). (in 1 of the shops in jamshedpur)*


_*Anyone can plz tell me y there is a difference in the price of the 2 model*_

Jst nw I returned home after doing a little more survey of the prices & the dell model which in the catalog  says 39900, it will cost around 46500 after adding VAT + other duties.
Dell 1525 laptop (e-value code-R540605)
Intel C2D (T 5750)
Win vista home premium
3GB 667MHz 
250GB HDD 5400 rpm
15.4 WXGA TFT display
Price - 39900 (I saw this price in a dell catalog)

*So I jst want to kno., is this price is worth it  or I should buy any other brand.*


----------

